

Top NSA Surveillance Official Is a Multi-Millionaire - us0r
http://www.buzzfeed.com/aramroston/exclusive-nsa-official-is-a-multi-millionaire

======
bediger4000
As Seth Finkelstein once said ([http://sethf.com/essays/major/greplaw-
interview.php](http://sethf.com/essays/major/greplaw-interview.php)):

 _Statistically, real threats are rare, but ambition and corruption are
common. Overwhelmingly, the purpose of censorship is not the protection of
national security, but the protection of individual careers. That 's not
ideology, but mathematics. Because there are very, very, few true national
secrets, but a huge amounts of information that someone would like to bury for
one reason or another._

Someone profited off United Fruit Company stock after the Eisenhower
administration decided to stage coups in Guatemal in 1954
([http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_dismal_science/20...](http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_dismal_science/2008/10/they_made_a_killing.html)).
Why should a modern spymaster be any different?

------
sirfapsalot
Technology to identify user behavior in cloud-based apps probably creates nice
little revenue streams.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8611691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8611691)

